

Vagrant, docker, and Ansible – devops - pajtai
http://devo.ps/blog/vagrant-docker-and-ansible-wtf/

======
pajtai
I've been looking for a one sentence explanation of docker, and I couldn't
really find it on their website. I think I finally groked it with this
article's, "Instead of providing a full VM, like you get with Vagrant, Docker
provides you lightweight containers, that share the same kernel and allow to
safely execute independent processes."

